# Eclipse Galileo und Visual Editor Problem



## Verjigorm (25. Jun 2009)

Hallo, ich habe mir Eclipse Java EE IDE for Web Developers runtergeladen und wollte noch den VE dazuinstallieren.
Klappt soweit bis zur Installation, dann kommt die untenstehende Fehlermeldung.
Jemand ne Idee, wie man das löst?

mfg Verjigorm



> Cannot complete the install because of a conflicting dependency.
> Software being installed: Java EMF Model 1.4.0.v200906171626-7H-FPZEVVFGMFz0O6Nz0Vz0 (org.eclipse.jem.feature.group 1.4.0.v200906171626-7H-FPZEVVFGMFz0O6Nz0Vz0)
> Software currently installed: Eclipse IDE for Java EE Developers 1.2.0.20090621-0820 (epp.package.jee 1.2.0.20090621-0820)
> Only one of the following can be installed at once:
> ...


----------



## macusa (25. Jun 2009)

VE braucht das EMF-Plugin. Hast du EMF schon installiert?


----------



## Verjigorm (25. Jun 2009)

Die Meldung auchmal gelesen?


----------



## Wildcard (25. Jun 2009)

Ich glaube die VE Update Site verweist noch auf die Versionen des letzten RCs. Gib den Jungs einfach ein paar Tage um ihren Build zu aktualisieren, dann sollte es laufen (die hängen ja leider immer etwas hinterher...)


----------



## reibi (26. Jun 2009)

Hoi

RICHTIGE Version von EMF sollte schon dabei sein. Ich hab ausschiesslich "VE-Runtime" über den Updateservice installiert und hat sofort geFunzt ;-)


----------



## Verjigorm (1. Jul 2009)

Das Problem besteht weiterhin.

Liegt vermutlich an der Eclipse Version für Web Developers

Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## reibi (1. Jul 2009)

Hoi

Nee liegt nicht daran; bin mir sicher weil ich auch die "Web Developer"-Version runtergeladen habe. 

Versuch doch mal folgendes:
1.) Lade nochmal ein neues Eclipse runter(Auch wieder die JEE-Version); ohne dass Du irgendwelche andere updateservices laufen lässt oder Plugins installierst

dann
2.) Geh unter Help/Install new Software
und dann gibt dort mal die gesamte folgende url ein : 
Build Artifacts :: /tools/ve/updates/1.4/

Ich glaube Eclipse 3.5 funktioniert nur problemlos mit dem.
Ausserdem ist das die neueste Version(1.4)

Ich habe bei der auswahl ausschliesslich "Visual Editor" ausgewählt

3.) eclipse neu starten

4.) Um das dann anzuzeigen musst Du es in dem Menü erstmal aktivieren
Das geht dann so:

Im leeren bereich der Toolbar - rechte Moustaste und dann auf "Customize perspective"

In dem Fenster dann auf den Reiter ""menu Visibility und dort unter File/New und dann den Hacken bei "Visual Class machen"

Dann kannstes benutzen ... also so hat das bei mir funktioniert

Sag mir mal ob das bei Dir auch so geht

Gruess ;-)


----------



## Verjigorm (1. Jul 2009)

Habe ich genauso gemacht (mittlerweile zum 3.mal), kommt immer diesselbe Fehlermeldung

Ich muss das zuhause mal ausprobieren


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (1. Jul 2009)

Also ich kann bestätigen, daß es definitiv nicht funktioniert:


```
Cannot complete the install because of a conflicting dependency.
  Software being installed: Java EMF Model 1.4.0.v200906251626-7H-FUFEVVFGMFz0VsNz0Vz0 (org.eclipse.jem.feature.group 1.4.0.v200906251626-7H-FUFEVVFGMFz0VsNz0Vz0)
  Software currently installed: Eclipse IDE for Java EE Developers 1.2.0.20090621-0820 (epp.package.jee 1.2.0.20090621-0820)
  Only one of the following can be installed at once: 
    Java EMF Model 2.0.300.v200901272200 (org.eclipse.jem 2.0.300.v200901272200)
    Java EMF Model 2.0.300.v200906251626 (org.eclipse.jem 2.0.300.v200906251626)
  Cannot satisfy dependency:
    From: Eclipse IDE for Java EE Developers 1.2.0.20090621-0820 (epp.package.jee 1.2.0.20090621-0820)
    To: org.eclipse.epp.package.jee.feature.feature.group [1.2.0.20090621-0820]
  Cannot satisfy dependency:
    From: Java EE IDE Feature 1.2.0.20090621-0820 (org.eclipse.epp.package.jee.feature.feature.group 1.2.0.20090621-0820)
    To: org.eclipse.jst.web_ui.feature.feature.group 0.0.0
  Cannot satisfy dependency:
    From: Java EMF Model 1.4.0.v200906251626-7H-FUFEVVFGMFz0VsNz0Vz0 (org.eclipse.jem.feature.group 1.4.0.v200906251626-7H-FUFEVVFGMFz0VsNz0Vz0)
    To: org.eclipse.jem [2.0.300.v200906251626]
  Cannot satisfy dependency:
    From: JST Web Core 3.1.0.v200901260254-7S7CFygFIhIehTjiz0MddAl (org.eclipse.jst.web_core.feature.feature.group 3.1.0.v200901260254-7S7CFygFIhIehTjiz0MddAl)
    To: org.eclipse.jem [2.0.300.v200901272200]
  Cannot satisfy dependency:
    From: JST Web UI 3.1.0.v200901280155-7E77FBbDlwYa_9Sf53h4Abpn38Ne (org.eclipse.jst.web_ui.feature.feature.group 3.1.0.v200901280155-7E77FBbDlwYa_9Sf53h4Abpn38Ne)
    To: org.eclipse.jst.web_core.feature.feature.group [3.1.0.v200901260254-7S7CFygFIhIehTjiz0MddAl]
```

Ich vermute mal, daß der VE derzeit einfach zu neu ist und jetzt wieder ein Update für andere Komponenten fehlt. Oder weiß der Henker. Jedenfalls geht's mal wieder nicht. Das Updatesystem von Eclipse ist irgendwie total verkorkst.


----------



## Verjigorm (3. Jul 2009)

Schade, dass man gleich zu Beginn solche negativen Erfahrungen machen muss


----------



## Verjigorm (3. Jul 2009)

Habs mal ohne Erfolg andersrum versucht:

1) Eclipse (Standard) installiert
2) VE installiert
3) Versuch WTP zu installieren scheitert mit obiger Fehlermeldung


----------



## maki (3. Jul 2009)

Das WTP und den VE wird man wohl kaum für ein und dasselbe Projekt brauchen...


----------



## reibi (3. Jul 2009)

>> Das WTP und den VE wird man wohl kaum für ein und dasselbe Projekt brauchen... 

Wer weiss, aber vielleicht für 2 verschieden Projekte
;-)


----------



## maki (3. Jul 2009)

reibi hat gesagt.:


> >> Das WTP und den VE wird man wohl kaum für ein und dasselbe Projekt brauchen...
> 
> Wer weiss, aber vielleicht für 2 verschieden Projekte
> ;-)


Schon klar lol

Aber dann muss es ja nicht in einer IDE gleichzeitig beides geben


----------



## reibi (3. Jul 2009)

>> Aber dann muss es ja nicht in einer IDE gleichzeitig beides geben

Was willste machen ... 2 mal Eclipse "installiert" haben? Für beide zwecke eins?

Bei meiner 200MB Festplatte schwer realisierbar 
;-)


----------



## maki (3. Jul 2009)

reibi hat gesagt.:


> >> Aber dann muss es ja nicht in einer IDE gleichzeitig beides geben
> 
> Was willste machen ... 2 mal Eclipse "installiert" haben? Für beide zwecke eins?
> 
> ...


Hab mehrere Eclipse "installiert" (entpackt), allein schon aus dem Grund das alle Plugins gleichzeitig installiert zu haben die IDE weder schneller noch stabiler macht, selbst wenn sie miteinander laufen sollten.

Aber 200MiB sind wohl nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäss


----------



## reibi (3. Jul 2009)

Mehrere "EntPackungen" zu benutzen ist auf jeden OK ... hab im Fall ja auch noch GanyMede und Galileo im Einsatz.

Aber das WTP+VE in einer Umgebung laufen is legitim ...oder?

Ubrigens wollte ich grad nur noch mal betonen dass das bei mir kein Problem ist. Funktioniert problemlos beides.
ALG den ich angewendet habe --> siehe oben!

Und wenn Ihrs nicht glaubt, dann lad ich gleich nochmal Eclipse-JEE runter, installier es nochmal und schick Euch als Beweis mal n Bild(FesterScreenShot)

;-)


----------



## Verjigorm (3. Jul 2009)

Schick mir lieber das komplett fertige eclipse-Verzeichnis


----------



## reibi (3. Jul 2009)

Würd ich gerne ... darf ich aber nicht --> SecurityPolicy der Firma
;-(


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (3. Jul 2009)

reibi hat gesagt.:


> Ubrigens wollte ich grad nur noch mal betonen dass das bei mir kein Problem ist. Funktioniert problemlos beides.
> ALG den ich angewendet habe --> siehe oben!
> 
> Und wenn Ihrs nicht glaubt, dann lad ich gleich nochmal Eclipse-JEE runter, installier es nochmal und schick Euch als Beweis mal n Bild(FesterScreenShot)



Es liegt wohl in der Tat nur an der EMF-Komponente, die der VE benutzen will. Man kann ihn aber auch ohne installieren. Zumindest ist mir das heute gelungen. Die letzten Tage ist aus unerfindlichen Gründen der "Finish"-Button nicht anwählbar gewesen, wenn ich nur den VE ausgewählt hatte.


----------



## reibi (3. Jul 2009)

Hier isses :







War bei mir echt kein Problem ... weiss auch ehrlich gesagt nich was ihr macht
Gruessli
;-)


----------

